# Have We Really Become So Dull...



## Lanefan (Mar 23, 2011)

...that there really, truly hasn't been a single archive-worthy thread since before June 2009?

Lan-"well aware that none of mine qualify"-efan


----------



## Morrus (Mar 23, 2011)

Heh - maybe it's time to nominate a few!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not nominating this one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2011)

In about 24 hours I will be nominating this one:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...-need-not-worry-hey-look-over-there-beer.html


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 1, 2011)

That one is worthy. I posted there. 


Shoot, now this one is worthy, too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2011)

shhh, don't tell morrus!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 2, 2011)

I nominate this thread.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 2, 2011)

Lanefan said:


> Have We Really Become So Dull...
> 
> ...that there really, truly hasn't been a single archive-worthy thread since before June 2009?





We should form a fact-finding committee to discuss authorizing a blue ribbon panel to empower a pro-active taskforce to-


Crap.  I'll just get back to you.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2011)

I nominate this thread


----------



## Diamond Cross (Apr 4, 2011)

No, there is nothing worthy, just a bunch of oversensitive prissy people yelling at each other because they want to be right more than anything else.

Screw the grandma clause. If a person is saying and doing stupid crap they should be called on it and told they're being a jerk right to their face rather than take it to a mod who'll just ban the person they disagree with and use any stupid freaking excuse they want to to ban the person they don't agree with.

It's tiresome, and the favoritism needs to stop.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 5, 2011)

Diamond Cross said:


> Screw the grandma clause.




I would not advise this.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2011)

*moves away from diamond cross as lightning gathers above him*


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 5, 2011)

we could nominate The misbegotten waif thread

or the successor: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/296319-misbegotten-waif-thread-k-fray-v2.html


----------



## Lanefan (Apr 6, 2011)

Diamond Cross said:


> No, there is nothing worthy, ...



Are you aware that you've just cost this thread any slim tiny infinitesimal chance it might have ever had of being nominated...

And yes, there's much worthy.  Probably none of it posted by me.

Lan-"I always thought it was Morrus and the mods who determined what got archived without any input from the rest of us; but it seems there's more to it than that"-efan


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> That one is worthy. I posted there.
> 
> 
> Shoot, now this one is worthy, too.




are you saying that anywhere you post is worthy of being nominated?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 6, 2011)

I nominate the Campaign Ideas thread- linked to in my sig- that RangerWickett started...in 2004.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 6, 2011)

I would nominate (un)reason's Dragon Magazine thread, Piratecat's Dread Thread, Echohawk's Collector's Guides, TerraDave's semi-brief histories, and a bunch of others, but they are all still in action.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2011)

On a humorous note, I would nominate that closed thread about hot topics that was taken over by the mods for their own personal channel!


----------



## jonesy (Apr 6, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> On a humorous note, I would nominate that closed thread about hot topics that was taken over by the mods for their own personal channel!



I'd rather nominate the one that turned into mods posting about tacos.

Edit:
 found it >
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-discussion/296139-thanks-alot-wizards-coast.html


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2011)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], have you remedied the absence of culture by having tacos and corn dogs yet?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 7, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm tacos.


Mmmmmmmm corn dogs.


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 7, 2011)

Morrus said:


> I would not advise this.




I would agree.  Such an act would get you only charcoal for Xmas.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 7, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Mmmmmmmm tacos.
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmm corn dogs.




Corndogs are blasphemous evil things....  especially when they are foot long.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2011)

but they become angelic when you lavish them in beer musterd!!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 7, 2011)

That reminds me of a weird thought.

The student lounge in one of the buildings at the Art Institute I go to has microwaveable corn dogs.

Today there were two large trays of chili sitting on one of the tables.  I don't know how long the trays were there, so I didn't serve myself any (even though I had a hot dog from the new quarter bbq in my hand).

Now here is my thought:  How would a chili-corn dog taste and how good would a nacho-cheese corn dog taste?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2011)

both should be excellant. It is commen to put corn bread in chilli, and it is great to put chili on hot dogs.

Nacho cheese is good on so many things, corn dogs _should_ do well with it.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 8, 2011)

Diamond Cross said:


> Screw the grandma clause.







Morrus said:


> I would not advise this.





Good advice either way but at least he remembered to add the word "clause" . . .


----------



## Morrus (Apr 8, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> @Morrus , have you remedied the absence of culture by having tacos and corn dogs yet?




Wouldn't know where to get one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Wouldn't know where to get one.




REL! why have you not taken care of this?


----------



## Lanefan (Apr 9, 2011)

jonesy said:


> I would nominate (un)reason's Dragon Magazine thread, Piratecat's Dread Thread, Echohawk's Collector's Guides, TerraDave's semi-brief histories, and a bunch of others, but they are all still in action.



I second the nomination for TerraDave's histories, once the resulting discussions have run their course.

Lanefan


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2011)

lanefan said:


> lan-something was missing here-efan




fify


----------

